# Sudden SHrimp Death!!!



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

Update:I just found another one dead...and another one seems to be dying...The weirdest thing is out of the 4 dead/dying RCS 3 of them are full of eggs.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

whats your filtration? is there a oily scum on the surface of the water?


----------



## Chikorita (Dec 16, 2007)

How did you acclimate the shrimps ?
also .. never dump the water in the bag into the tank .. since those water was with the shrimps for a few days - should be full of wastes and all the toxics ..

http://www.planetinverts.com/Acclimating New Shrimp.html

Were you hands clean when you handle the bag ? like no hand lotion .. etc ??
no new plants in the tank ?? no new water that is too much of a different from the water in the tank as in temperature ??? 

+ There was one time .. I cleaned my tank but forgot to wash away the hand lotion and yes the tank is clean but all of the shrimps more like on top on the tank trying to get out I didnt know what were wrong then .. .. and yes they all die within the next day .. 200+ cherry shrimps in a 30g tank

+ There was also one time.. I bought some live plants from ebay .. I soaked them in a bucket for 1 day then put them in the tank .. few hours later .. some shrimps swam so fast to the top then let go and freefall down .. and kept doing that .. The very next day .. the whole tank full of dead bodies .. - 75+ cherry shrimps die on that day .. in a 10g tank

+ There was also one time .. I did some water changing .. and the new water I put in .. was much colder than the water in the tank .. may be by 5-10 degrees or so .. Everything looked ok then .. but the very next day .. all of the shrimps die .. 25-35 low grade crystal reds in a 20g long tank

I gave up on the shrimps !!!! too stressed out then  .. pulled apart the tank and redo it again .. put some fancy guppies in .. and then 6 months later .. I started cherry shrimps again hehehehe after searching up and down the net for the reasons why they die on me like that ... .. 

All stupid and careless mistakes .. but thanks to that I began to searched through the internet for info .. and read and read .. and well .. here I am now ..


----------



## Chikorita (Dec 16, 2007)

oblongshrimp said:


> whats your filtration? is there a oily scum on the surface of the water?


Ya I used to see the oil scum on the surface of my tank water too but then I put in the sponge filter and let it run .. and that oil film went away ..


----------



## NeonShrimp (Mar 9, 2006)

If I were in your position right now I would do a partial water change and see if this helps. It appears they don't like the water conditions right now, thus the swimming near the top. See if this helps and also check the filtration as suggested earlier.

Let us know what happens after that.


----------



## Chikorita (Dec 16, 2007)

NeonShrimp said:


> If I were in your position right now I would do a partial water change and see if this helps. It appears they don't like the water conditions right now, thus the swimming near the top. See if this helps and also check the filtration as suggested earlier.
> 
> Let us know what happens after that.


Yes Neonshrimp is right ..
I would do partial water change now .. 
may be with 1/3 RO water and 2/3 Tap water .. 
then later on in the evening .. do another water change .. 
Whenever I see shrimps running around the tank like crazy .. then it would mean .. one of the females are looking for its mate .. but if I see any shrimps trying to jump out of the tank .. then something is wrong with the water .. I can still picture my dead shrimps from long ago incidents of mine ..


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

I wash my hands everytime i put my hands in. The filter seems fine.

i have to go to work in 10 mins but as soon as i get back ill change the water.

no new plants nothing is new cept for the new CRS

the baby shrimp seems very lively eating away at the algae disc and such. It just seems like its the preggo RCS that are targeted.


----------



## thelobster (Jun 30, 2007)

ok got home and no new deaths.

i did a 1/4 water change everythign seems dandy

anyways im about to leave and good amount of shrimp are just swimming around like alot of them does this mean anything? they arnt at top gasping for air but just swimming around along the glass.


----------



## cjunky (Nov 26, 2007)

Be careful with large water changes and shrimp. Shrimp are much much more sensitive than fish.

In my experience the number one killed of freshwater shrimp is stress. Stress from bad handling or stress from sudden environmental changes such as big water quality or content changes or poor aclimatisation.

the next biggest killer is accidental pollution of the water for example from copper used to control snails imported on plants or from using the hot water tap to supply warm water to the tank.

Shrimp seem to zoom around for lost of reasons. Common ones are.

1. Something has died and is decaying somewhere in the tank
2. Mating behaviour
3. Terratorial behaviour 

i wouldnt worry too much if they are zooming around, but i would look for dead things jsut tio be safe. If they zoom up and then seme to go limp drifting down then thats indicative of water quality issues.

was it just the CRS that you added which have died, or have some of your earlier occupants died also?

Marc


----------

